# Tips for Growing Great Okra



## Femita (Feb 26, 2011)

Lovely blooms, aren't they? One of the best resources on growing okra I found. Thanks Tee


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you! I love okra blooms, and so do the bees and wasps


----------



## Guy (Apr 17, 2011)

I bought a pack of okra seeds 2 years ago but have not planted them because I was discouraged by people who told me they don't grow well in this area (Zone 8). Reading your article makes really want to try. and I think I'm going to.


----------



## Bruce3 (Jul 25, 2012)

Good article. I was wondering about topping them, I read somewhere that it will make the plant grow bushier and not as tall, for easier picking.


----------



## LSSMC (Nov 5, 2012)

Help!
My okra plants were great producers this year in Texas. First time I have raised okra. Plants got 7-8 Ft. tall. I had my son cut down the plants to make room for winter vegetables and the stumps, some 3-4 inches in diameter, are still in the ground. Do I let them rot for compost or have him take a shovel and remove them? 
I threw large okra too tough to eat (it does grow fast) on the ground and it decomposed pretty well. I just had him till it into the soil. I have a small tiller though and the stump was too large to till.


----------



## Southern Dawn (2 mo ago)

I'm new to growing okra so I find this article quite helpful


----------

